# HD 7970 Low Hash Rate



## ZealotKi11er

I have been trying to get normal Hash Rate with HD 7970 but cant seem to figure it out. I have tried a lot of setting in CGMiner and Many different clock settings for Core and Memory Clocks.

Right now i am using Catalyst 13.12 and no SDK. SDK made no difference for me.

MSI AB to OC 1050/1500 @ 1.05v (Water Cooled @ 50C-55C)

The card is Reference Board 925/1375 Clock.

I have used these before:

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1

My .bat files looks like this:

cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum01.hashco.ws:8888 -u x -p x -I 13 -g 1 -w 256 --thread-concurrency 8192

Edit: I am getting ~ 550 KH/s


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I found the problem. This might help other people that have similar problem with Tahiti GPUs.

Apparently there is a problem with vBIOS of some card running Hynix, Elpida Memory.

Here is the thread: https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12369.0

My card does no 730 KH/s with new BIOS.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Where did you get the tool to scan your Memory? It looks like it was removed from the OP in the thread you linked.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Where did you get the tool to scan your Memory? It looks like it was removed from the OP in the thread you linked.


http://www.mediafire.com/download/voj4j1rlk0ucfz4/MemoryInfo+1005.rar


----------



## axizor

Any reason you're running g 1 over g 2?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Any reason you're running g 1 over g 2?


Now with new Bios is use -g 2. Before i could not. It would give me ~ 400 KH/s. It was all due to memory setting in the BIOS.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/voj4j1rlk0ucfz4/MemoryInfo+1005.rar


Cheers dude

How do I flash the BIOS, I flashed my old 6950 BIOS's but for some reason I'm having trouble now lol Everytime I try and run atiflash or atiwinflash I just get some bs about vista's enhanced security or 64 bit mode compatibility, its driving me nuts!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Cheers dude
> 
> How do I flash the BIOS, I flashed my old 6950 BIOS's but for some reason I'm having trouble now lol Everytime I try and run atiflash or atiwinflash I just get some bs about vista's enhanced security or 64 bit mode compatibility, its driving me nuts!


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-use-atiflash.57750/


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

I think I've been getting the same issue with my 7870 and 7850.

Whenever I try to run guiminer-scrypt at the high usage preset, the display driver crashes and the mining stops.

I've been forced to run it on the low usage preset.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hmm this could be the issue with 1 of my 7970s i get 740kh but at 1090/1800 and i use some modded files that get me another 20kh.
Do you have the Tahiti GDDR5 Identifier the link you uploaded was somthing differt only list 1 gpu also.


----------



## Krusher33

I just did a fresh install of Win8 this weekend. Only installed 13.12 driver, no manual install of SDK, installed afterburner, clocking at 1030/1800, using same cgminer bat and config as before, and I'm getting 705Kh/s.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just did a fresh install of Win8 this weekend. Only installed 13.12 driver, no manual install of SDK, installed afterburner, clocking at 1030/1800, using same cgminer bat and config as before, and I'm getting 705Kh/s.


that seems low even without my modded cgminer my [email protected]/1800 gets 720 my other one at 1170/1950 pulls 840.

And guys heres the app in the link that he removed shows all your cards.
http://bal3wolf.centelia.net/DRIVERS/TOOLS/Tahiti_GDDR5_Info.zip

he modded my bios for me 1010/1375 gives me 711 per card now 1150/1650 gives me 812 per card.


----------



## jagz

Wow this thread might be a life saver. I have just pm'd him with my card type's and bios. I have Hynix memory. My bad kh/s no matter what I do is beginning to make sense.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Wow this thread might be a life saver. I have just pm'd him with my card type's and bios. I have Hynix memory. My bad kh/s no matter what I do is beginning to make sense.


thats how my 1st 7970 was i couldnt get even 750 pushing it hard as i could now its doin [email protected] 1100/1650 gaming clocks not even pushing it hard now i have my stock one on 2nd 7970 because i can get more out of it.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I found the problem. This might help other people that have similar problem with Tahiti GPUs.
> 
> Apparently there is a problem with vBIOS of some card running Hynix, Elpida Memory.
> 
> Here is the thread: https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12369.0
> 
> My card does no 730 KH/s with new BIOS.


The same exact thing happened to me with my card. A bios update fixed it right up, now running at 750~


----------



## Zisef4

I cant get my Gigabyte 280x to crack 700 It seems like it is stuck at 680. I also cant get the memory identifier to work, but was told it is elpida memory, and gigabyte already messed with the memory timings aggressively for them. Keep up the great work!, I maybe need to reinstall my drivers as I suspect that is the problem as others can crack 720 easy with running g2 and if i run g2 most I can get is 550 k/hs on g2 i-13. I run g1 -i20 to get 680


----------



## note235

do we need to give him our bios or if someone posted the same card would it work?


----------



## Zisef4

I would be open to anything as the card has a dual bios.


----------



## jagz

Now my cards accept overclocks! Thanks to stilt. Tip the man for helping you fellas!

Diamond is ~575-612 kh/s to 726 kh/s
XFX is ~629 kh/s to 749 kh/s


----------



## playah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> that seems low even without my modded cgminer my [email protected]/1800 gets 720 my other one at 1170/1950 pulls 840.
> 
> And guys heres the app in the link that he removed shows all your cards.
> http://bal3wolf.centelia.net/DRIVERS/TOOLS/Tahiti_GDDR5_Info.zip
> 
> he modded my bios for me 1010/1375 gives me 711 per card now 1150/1650 gives me 812 per card.


I can't get the identifier to work, Error:variable used without being declared.


----------



## angelfot

Hello all!

I have the same problem with my card but I cant give my bios for moding... looks like he dont want to mod anymore...
Can someone please upload a moded bios to for me?
Thank you


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelfot*
> 
> Hello all! I have the same problem with my card but I cant give my bios for moding... looks like he dont want to mod anymore...
> Can someone please upload a moded bios to for me?
> Thank you


You can always search the thread and looks for ones that is the same as yours - you didn't tell us which card you own, so


----------



## angelfot

You are right! I forgot to mention my card is reference Club 3D 7970, I didn't see someone with this card but I'm willing to test any bios you give me


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> that seems low even without my modded cgminer my [email protected]/1800 gets 720 my other one at 1170/1950 pulls 840.
> 
> And guys heres the app in the link that he removed shows all your cards.
> http://bal3wolf.centelia.net/DRIVERS/TOOLS/Tahiti_GDDR5_Info.zip
> 
> he modded my bios for me 1010/1375 gives me 711 per card now 1150/1650 gives me 812 per card.


just want to say thanks for posting a dl link for that app...it was removed from almost everywhere lately..much appreciated









it was just some random miner who created that app himself and it was hard to find for a while.. glad to finally be able to use it


----------



## dkizzy

I was wondering if Elpdia EDW2032BBBG memory was ok, or if I would need to flash my Sapphire 7950 Boost model (11196-19-20G). If you could provide some insight I would be most appreciative!


----------



## thrgk

anyone got the modded bios for sapphire or visiontek 7970 Hynix MFR memory? stilt seems to me MIA


----------

